# Outlook 2007 not showing pictures in email



## Drjani (Oct 6, 2009)

I am using outlook 2007 it doesn,t show pictures in email receive. I unchacked the don,t download pictures option in trust centre. I also added the sender in the safe sanders list. still the problem persists.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Drjani and welcome to TSF!

Please try these recommendations:
1.) 
Click the InfoBar (InfoBar: Banner near the top of an open e-mail message, appointment, contact, or task. Tells you if a message has been replied to or forwarded, along with the online status of a contact who is using Instant Messaging, and so on.) at the top of the message, and then click Download Pictures.

Notes

1.) If you want the message to show the images the next time you open the message, save the message.
To change the default so that Outlook doesn't block images in all messages, click Change Automatic Download Settings, and then clear the Don't download pictures or other content automatically in HTML e-mail check box.
2.) Change the default so that Outlook doesn't block images in all messages
On the Tools menu, click Options.
Click the Security tab.
Under Download Pictures, click Change Automatic Download Settings.
Clear the Don't download pictures or other content automatically in HTML e-mail check box.

Hope these helps.


----------



## Drjani (Oct 6, 2009)

Dear thanks for responce, I did all these but still having the same problem.


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

Does this happen in some emails or is it in general with all emails? Make sure you don't have your outlook set to display emails as plain text.


----------

